# Would Anyone Like To Date?



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I found this community recently, and to be honest, I am surprised to find out that there are many like-minded people like me. I noticed that we have many single guys and girls who would like to find someone to share thier life with. So, I am posting this thread for anyone who would like to date someone from this forum who also happens to live very close to each other. This can be a great opportunity for poeple to actually get out meet each other and find a fostering relationship. What do you guys think? We don't have many opportunities coming in our life, so we have to create opportunities ourselves.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd be open to it if I ever were to meet someone on here who lived relatively close to me, but I live in Maine, so no one lives near me lolo.

I've heard of a few people who have met their girlfriend/boyfriend on this site though.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

There have been a few relationships formed on this site. I haven't been in years, so I wonder if they're still together?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

mismac said:


> There have been a few relationships formed on this site. I haven't been in years, so I wonder if they're still together?


I have been on this site for 2 days, and I feel really close to most members here than anyone else in my entire life. If two people are like minded, then I believe that they would still be together.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm open.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I'd be open to it if I ever were to meet someone on here who lived relatively close to me, but I live in Maine, so no one lives near me lolo.
> 
> I've heard of a few people who have met their girlfriend/boyfriend on this site though.


Thats why I posted this thread, maybe it will do some good for some people.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

We guys are doing good here. Now we need some females to show interest in dating us.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would like to date.

Problem is, I have to find a woman who wants to date ME.


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

I am open to dating men from here. It's the distance that worries me.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Glambada said:


> I am open to dating men from here. It's the distance that worries me.


Well, where do you live?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I would like to date.
> 
> Problem is, I have to find a woman who wants to date ME.


I am preety sure there are good amount of women here to choose us. The only thing that we will have to think of is the location.


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> Well, where do you live?


Georgia........man I hate Georgia.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Glambada said:


> Georgia........man I hate Georgia.


I am from Georgia, I really don't hate it but I do not really like it either.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Glambada said:


> Georgia........man I hate Georgia.


Wow! glambada, you got yourself a "potential" date. WD3 is also from georgia.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in GA. Yeah, there's nothing really exciting here. After high school, i moved up north to the state of DE. It was a big change for me. The only place that I could find sweet tea was at McD's. I remember I came back here after being up there for about 3 years, my parents said I was like a totally different person.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd be open to anything, honestly. I've had my share of long-distance relationships, and while that aspect sucks, they've been some of my most fruitful relationships overall.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Glambada said:


> Georgia........man I hate Georgia.


Hey now! Georgia is the best state!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

It's kind of cool that we can talk about our anxiety on this dating website. :teeth


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

colder said:


> I love how almost every person willing to date here is male.
> 
> Have fun at the sausage fest.


Does that mean males are more depressed and lonely than women?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> It's kind of cool that we can talk about our anxiety on this dating website. :teeth


Good one.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> Does that mean males are more depressed and lonely than women?


It just means Men are always "open" to s&^%/whatever.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

theseventhkey said:


> It just means Men are always "open" to s&^%/whatever.


I wouldn't necessarily say that...I want more than that and so do most guys I know.


----------



## theblackcanary (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested, but distance is my biggest concern. Not many people on here are willing to drive to see the other person..in person! so I don't see how it would work out. I don't want to date someone who I'll never get to see in real life lol that's just me. I still want to get to know all of you tho..


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

i would so be down for this!! Cute antisocial gay men in Southern Cali come my way;D


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ha, i live at least 3k miels away from ANY of you. Not happening, and I am also super wary of internet people. Lol.


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Hey now! Georgia is the best state!


I understand if you have to represent.........if were born there.

You name 10 reasons it's nice and I'll give 20 reasons that would make any city lover move.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I would like a date!









What? Someone had to crack a yolk...


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

WD3 said:


> I am from Georgia, I really don't hate it but I do not really like it either.


See its so.....blah.

I am from New York, I miss the cornerstores, blockparties and the crowds of trick or treaters, GA has no liveliness. Plus the suburbs is a double negative...


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

srschirm said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that...I want more than that and so do most guys I know.


Lol, I think you misunderstood that. What I meant was dudes are just more "open". Like if a cute girl what up to most guys here and in the real world, the straight ones would be like "Yeah, I'm open to that". Reverse it, there won't be near as many "Yeah, I'm open to that." Only one dude so far has said he wouldn't do it.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

theblackcanary said:


> I am interested, but distance is my biggest concern. Not many people on here are willing to drive to see the other person..in person! so I don't see how it would work out. I don't want to date someone who I'll never get to see in real life lol that's just me. I still want to get to know all of you tho..


Where do you live?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd be open to it if they lived nearby.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> I'd be open to it if they lived nearby.


Where do you live?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> Where do you live?


I live in NY


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, I think you misunderstood that. What I meant was dudes are just more "open". Like if a cute girl what up to most guys here and in the real world, the straight ones would be like "Yeah, I'm open to that". Reverse it, there won't be near as many "Yeah, I'm open to that." Only one dude so far has said he wouldn't do it.


Oh okay my bad. Yeah I would definitely be open to that, lol.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> I live in NY


Really? Where in NY?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> Really? Where in NY?


a small town


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I would be open about it, but the person would actually have to live near me, and I'd have to hangout with them...

I wouldn't go out with them without knowing them for a whilee....

It took a year and a half for me to gain a crush on my closest friend...but **** happened after that....so now we're just best friends haha


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> a small town


LOL that doesnt help at all. What is the name of the town, and I will see if you live any close to me.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> LOL that doesnt help at all. What is the name of the town, and I will see if you live any close to me.


I'm from Nowheresville  Where do u live anyway?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> I'm from Nowheresville  Where do u live anyway?


LOL Nice try. There is no such town like that. Just tell me where you live.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

evgtrees said:


> LOL Nice try. There is no such town like that. Just tell me where you live.


why don't you tell us where you live?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> why don't you tell us where you live?


I live in Western NY.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm open to it. 

Of course anyone you meet on here is going to live a loooooong ways away but I'm okay with travel.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> LOL Nice try. There is no such town like that. Just tell me where you live.


Wait, you've never heard of Nowheresville?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> I live in Western NY.


*notes in stalker pad* Begins search in heart of Buffalo.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Distance is the major problem  I have someone on here, but I live in California and she lives in Indiana :/ If it wasn't for the distance this would have turned out amazingly. Now it's all complicated.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure. Hit me up ladies.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> *notes in stalker pad* Begins search in heart of Buffalo.


You are such a stalker, stop googling my city. And stop trolling, there is no such town called Nowheresville, NY


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> You are such a stalker, stop googling my city. And stop trolling, there is no such town called Nowheresville, NY


(joke)... besides, can't stalk without a name


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> You are such a stalker, stop googling my city. And stop trolling, there is no such town called Nowheresville, NY


Then why do I live there?


----------



## Shack (Jan 8, 2010)

It's probably unlikely but if there's anyone in Edmonton, AB I'm a 22 yr old male...


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Kind of want to post my okcupid profile, but I dont' know, feels weird. PM if interested? I'm actually interested in an honest opinion of it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The person I want to date on here doesn't want to date me, so I doubt anyone else will.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

All I see is dudes here. LOL. No girls for us.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you want girls, act like an alpha male. That's a big turn on. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

northstar1991 said:


> If you want girls, act like an alpha male. That's a big turn on. :b


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm open to the idea, but as mentioned before the distance is a bit of a worry.

I haven't seen too many ladies in my local area, and figuring that not all will be interested in dating... then taking away those that aren't interested in me personally for incompatibility reasons or attractiveness issues...

I dunno


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> If you want girls, act like an alpha male. That's a big turn on. :b


*Pounds chest*


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> *Pounds chest*


*sees display* *Pounds Chest with more enthusiasm*


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownzerg said:


> *sees display* *Pounds Chest with more enthusiasm*


*Pounds chest harder then Brownzerg will ever be capable of pounding!*


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

*tries to pound harder but discovers he is not capable of such*


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Alpha status achieved. xD


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

:lol

hopefully there's a demand for Beta males...maybe?


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

No thanks, bro. You can have all the women here

:yay:


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> It's kind of cool that we can talk about our anxiety on this dating website. :teeth


Seriously, this! :lol

I mean I think people forget that this isn't a dating website.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

uncategorizedme said:


> Seriously, this! :lol
> 
> I mean I think people forget that this isn't a dating website.


It's kinda nice though because you know you have one thing in common right off the bat.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I considered pursuing a relationship on here when I initially joined the site as well. Then I got to thinking about two people with debilitating mental issues feeding off of one another's conditions and just sort of sitting around, wallowing in self-loathing and distress. I think the reason I've been able to participate in as many relationships as I have is that I intentionally seek out people that are at least somewhat social and self-sufficient. There's something that makes being with someone that doesn't share my affliction that helps me find balance. If I were left to my own devices or was in a relationship with someone else with severe anxiety, I'd probably never leave the house. That doesn't sound appealing to me at all.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> Seriously, this! :lol
> 
> I mean I think people forget that this isn't a dating website.


It isn't??


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

1. I would but, I would probably never have the guts to meet them in person, as it happened with some okcupid people I virtually met. 
2. Nobody lives near me.
3. Once I saw their picture, I'd backtrack, no doubt. 

So, probably not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

brownzerg said:


> *sees display* *Pounds Chest with more enthusiasm*


*pounds chest*

*kicks dirt*

*holds eye contact*


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

path0gen said:


> I considered pursuing a relationship on here when I initially joined the site as well. Then I got to thinking about two people with debilitating mental issues feeding off of one another's conditions and just sort of sitting around, wallowing in self-loathing and distress. I think the reason I've been able to participate in as many relationships as I have is that I intentionally seek out people that are at least somewhat social and self-sufficient. There's something that makes being with someone that doesn't share my affliction that helps me find balance. If I were left to my own devices or was in a relationship with someone else with severe anxiety, I'd probably never leave the house. That doesn't sound appealing to me at all.


Thing is people's anxiety is different. I'm not housebound, I'm capable of having a fairly healthy relationship. Just because I'm on here doesn't mean I can't have a decent relationship.


----------

